# rows vs pullups



## rangers97 (Dec 7, 2004)

best for overall back development, concentrate on rows or pullups?  For example, if you did say, barbell rows, v-bar cable rows, pull ups and chinups for back and wanted to add deadlifts in there but had to remove one of the above, would you subtract a row exercise or a pullup exercise?  

Also, should you be doing the same number of sets of rows as you do for chest presses to "balance" things out, or is there no corrolation?


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 7, 2004)

Take out whichever benefits you less, or alternate the removal of one of them from one workout to the next.


----------



## KarlW (Dec 7, 2004)

I would, if you had too, remove the cable rows. 

BOW's + Pull Ups + Deadlifts =


----------

